# Hyatt High Sierra, lovely in the snow



## Denise L (Mar 11, 2008)

We were up at the Hyatt High Sierra during Presidents' Week. It was the perfect time of year, with fresh snow every day. Here are some photos that I am finally getting around to posting.


----------



## Transit (Mar 11, 2008)

Great pics .I almost forgot what that white stuff looks like.


----------



## steve1000 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. They're great! I was there a year ago September and it's interesting to see how different the resort looks with snow - either way, with or without snow it is a gorgeous place to visit.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 11, 2008)

We would love to visit during the summer! The parking lot would not be so full of snow  .  

The kids had a great time sledding at the nearby driving range. Everything was covered in snow, and I couldn't even tell where the beach was supposed to be.

There hasn't been any snow since that weekend. We lucked out!


----------



## kapish (Mar 11, 2008)

Denise: Thanks so much for posting these pictures. :whoopie:


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 11, 2008)

THANK YOU so much for those pictures!!!!


Was our pool heated?


Love that snow snow snow so much different then summer time!!!!


Looks like possible more snow latter this week and weekend!!!!


----------



## Denise L (Mar 11, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Was our pool heated?




Yes, the pool was heated and the hot tub was really nice.

I hope it's just like that next year!  We will hopefully be back during that same week :whoopie: !


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 11, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Yes, the pool was heated and the hot tub was really nice.
> 
> I hope it's just like that next year!  We will be back during that same week :whoopie: !




I see you have 2009 all ready booked what week? all 7 days or a split 4 night?


Remember you forgot Northstar in 2009!!!! Good more room for us since you are at Incline...haha

MORE MORE PICTURES!!!!!  PLZ


----------



## Denise L (Mar 11, 2008)

Snow on the balcony! It was so much fun to play with  .


----------



## Denise L (Mar 11, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> I see you have 2009 all ready booked what week? all 7 days or a split 4 night?
> 
> 
> Remember you forgot Northstar in 2009!!!! Good more room for us since you are at Incline...haha
> ...



We are hoping for a split week 4-night stay that same week in 09.  When does Northstar open?


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 11, 2008)

*Compare to September .....*


----------



## Denise L (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, great Fall photos! I couldn't tell where anything was in the snow, all the paths were covered and everything was just white  . Hopefully we will be there next August to explore!


----------



## tamu91 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, Denise.  We might be going in August if we can ever get this closing thing done:ignore:


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 12, 2008)

FYI 

Gray Fal picture of the pool is of the Hyatt (hotel) and NOT the Hyatt timeshare just wanted to let people know. The pool is in Denise pictures. I wanted to point this out just in case people who go say where is that BIG BIG pool.

Yes Hyatt timeshare owners staying in Tahoe have access to Hyatt (hotels) Big big pool mid week only and on certain days only, at lease that was the rules last year that was discussed at the HOA meeting. We will have to see what the rules are this year it can change anytime.

I sure love those pictures summer and winter!!! 


I hope others start NEW threads with ONLY Hyatt pictures through out the Hyatt resorts come on start sending all those other Hyatt resort pictures.


----------



## wilma (Mar 12, 2008)

Denise, did you see one of the weeks-for-sale list from the front desk? Can you share some of the prices? Great photos!


----------



## minstrel (Mar 12, 2008)

Speaking of Northstar, do we know if it will be a Saturday checkin, or Sunday, or both?


----------



## Denise L (Mar 12, 2008)

wilma said:


> Denise, did you see one of the weeks-for-sale list from the front desk? Can you share some of the prices? Great photos!



I brought home a copy. All of the asking prices are very high. I'll get the page scanned and can forward you a copy, if it scans okay.  Just send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Denise L said:


> I brought home a copy. All of asking prices are very high. I'll get the page scanned and can forward you a copy, if it scans okay.  Just send me a PM with your email address.



Denise,

Yes one broker at Hyatt Incline has the market all locked up and the prices are higher (inflated) than other Hyatts.

I saw that same list last year also.  I do not mind the prices a little higher because there are other brokers you can buy through to get Hyatt Incline timeshares.

Remember there is only so much property in Tahoe and very very few developments if any being built with lake access, BEACH full access and great location like the Hyatt Incline.

I always have seen the Hyatt Incline go up in value since the Hyatt open their doors once you go there as you know you will keep coming back for years to come. Especially for 2200 (51,52 and 7) and 2000 (26-34)point weeks.

There is NO new development (timeshares) going to happen in Incline Village in the next 10 years.

I will continue to buy Hyatt incline because of its great location and great facilities for years to come even at a premium over other Hyatt properties through out America.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 12, 2008)

minstrel said:


> Speaking of Northstar, do we know if it will be a Saturday checkin, or Sunday, or both?




Friday to Friday ONLY,  NO Saturday or Sunday check in that will be in building #2 or #3 which are NOT being built yet. This info is per the sales department  at Northstar.

I find it very strange only Friday to Friday this is very strange to me I would love to get more info on this. What is Hyatt thinking?


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 12, 2008)

*Love the photos!*

Thank you!!  It's gorgeous in the snow.  Can't wait to go this August, and now I'll need to plan ahead for a winter ski trip there!


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 12, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> FYI
> 
> Yes Hyatt timeshare owners staying in Tahoe have access to Hyatt (hotels) Big big pool mid week only and on certain days only, at lease that was the rules last year that was discussed at the HOA meeting. We will have to see what the rules are this year it can change anytime.



Hi Carmel - Why ARE the rules this way?  I hope this changes!  I'll be putting in my 2 cents when there in August, but won't get to any HOA meetings anytime soon. That big pool is great fun.  The timeshare pool in comparison is dinky!! :annoyed:


----------



## Denise L (Mar 12, 2008)

tamu91 said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Denise.  We might be going in August if we can ever get this closing thing done:ignore:



Hey tamu91,

How is that closing going? Any news yet?


----------



## Denise L (Mar 12, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> That big pool is great fun.  The timeshare pool in comparison is dinky!! :annoyed:



When we were in the pool and hot tub area, there was no one there at all! So the pool seemed HUGE and the hot tub was just fine  . Okay, so it was like 20 something degrees outside....but still  !  It seemed big enough for the four of us  .

We walked over the the Hyatt hotel pool and it seemed crowded (at least in the heated swim-out area), and the elevator area was congested. We were happy to be at the timeshare pool  .


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 13, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> Hi Carmel - Why ARE the rules this way?  I hope this changes!  I'll be putting in my 2 cents when there in August, but won't get to any HOA meetings anytime soon. That big pool is great fun.  The timeshare pool in comparison is dinky!! :annoyed:



I'm Carmel85  not Carmel  just want to get that clear because Carmel tells some big lies about Hyatt and Hyatt Northstar!!!!

In regards to the Pool one of the owners  Steve Dallas (who ran for office HOA Lake Tahoe but lost last years election, always this year election) ask a great question to the board and the Hyatt Timeshare management "why cant we use the big pool all the time"? Other owner also asked this because make Hyatt timeshare sales people said that this was part of the deal when they sold the timeshares and bought then from the developer directly 7+ years ago.

Well Hyatt timeshare owners ONLY have access to the Hyatts beach and gym it is in the deed restrictions and HOA agreements. NOTHING is in writing in regards to the pool or the Hot tub at the main Hyatt hotel.

So Steve Dallas ask why is there not a prescriptive easement or assess since all Hyatt timeshare owners use it now and have been using it for 7 years.  NO ANSWER!!!  Just that Hyatt timeshare and Hyatt Hotel have a hand shake agreement (nothing in writing). This is scary because Hyatt and Hyatt timeshare can change Manager at this resort anytime then what?? YIKES

We as Hyatt Tahoe owners really need to put the feet to the fire of the Hyatt timeshare management and work out a written agreement so we can use the Hyatt main pool facilities year round.  Remember we all spend some $$$ in the Casino and on food other hyatt things. So Hyatt Hotels can bend over backward for us if they want too.

I urge all Hyatt tahoe owners to stand up and fight a little, even at the hoa meeting, or put it in writing so at the hoa meeting it can be read into the record.

I really hope this year we can elect Steve Dallas to the HOA board in Lake Tahoe he would really get some issues solved and I feel the pool facility is a big issue because Hyatt management can take it away ANYTIME for us Hyatt Timeshare owners.!!!!!!


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 13, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> FYI
> 
> Gray Fal picture of the pool is of the Hyatt (hotel) and NOT the Hyatt timeshare just wanted to let people know. The pool is in Denise pictures. I wanted to point this out just in case people who go say where is that BIG BIG pool.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the pool picture- I realise we were sitting at the restaurant overlooking the main pool having lunch - didn't take a picture of the 'little' pool (wink) 

Here are a few more pictures ....





















Almost Caribbean Blue Water in Emerald Bay


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 13, 2008)

*Late March - First week in April Question*

To you folks who go to Tahoe, we are Hyatt owners and normally go out to Colorado.  But, we are going out to Tahoe next year.  We are going either the last week of March or first week of April.  I would prefer Feburary, but we are bound by our son's spring break schedule.  I have checked and there are ski resorts open - but do you think we will have snow at the Hyatt?  

We are from Florida so we LOVE the snow, but regardless we are going because I have never been to Lake Tahoe.

Thanks!


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 13, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> To you folks who go to Tahoe, we are Hyatt owners and normally go out to Colorado.  But, we are going out to Tahoe next year.  We are going either the last week of March or first week of April.  I would prefer Feburary, but we are bound by our son's spring break schedule.  I have checked and there are ski resorts open - but do you think we will have snow at the Hyatt?
> 
> We are from Florida so we LOVE the snow, but regardless we are going because I have never been to Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Thanks!



This year we have tons of SNOW even going to start snowing tonight.  Next year you never know.

What do you mean "snow at the Hyatt"? are you asking about if there is going to be snow outside your door or on the ski slopes?

Usually all ski resorts stay open till after Easter week  April 12th 2009 of course this year Easter is so early and we have so much snow. I think some resorts are going to ski till this May.


Remember you can always stay at Northstar with ski in/out beacuse Hyatt Incline does not have ski in/out but they do have a shuttle or a 5 minute drive  to Diamond peak.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 13, 2008)

Since I plan on going up for 12 days in July- I contacted Hyatt- to see if I could stay in one place throughout my vacation- Hyatt Sierra called me back immediately- to cater to my needs- (great service) a staff member first gave me a few options then told me there was a really pretty second floor- end unit -2521 I think - in building 5- she suggested I take this one because of the room size and high ceilings- I asked her to hold it for me. 
Hopefully shes right - last time I visit edSierra I had a ground floor unit.

I tried to do the same for my 13 day upcoming vacation in HGVC waikola- June 24- I requested 14 or 19 golf course view- their resopnse was they will do the best they can but no promises- Big difference in service-


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 13, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Since I plan on going up for 12 days in July- I contacted Hyatt- to see if I could stay in one place throughout my vacation- Hyatt Sierra called me back immediately- to cater to my needs- (great service) a staff member first gave me a few options then told me there was a really pretty second floor- end unit -2521 I think - in building 5- she suggested I take this one because of the room size and high ceilings- I asked her to hold it for me.
> Hopefully shes right - last time I visit edSierra I had a ground floor unit.
> 
> I tried to do the same for my 13 day upcoming vacation in HGVC waikola- June 24- I requested 14 or 19 golf course view- their resopnse was they will do the best they can but no promises- Big difference in service-


 Benji,

Now you see why we love the hyatt?  Enjoy Tahoe an please take a look at Northstar for all of us.


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 13, 2008)

*Not sure where North star is?*

Is North Star a Hyatt timeshare?  

As far as snow goes, in Colorado you always stand VERY decent chance of some fresh snow last week of March, first week of April.  I know the ski resorts in Tahoe will have some spring snow - I was curious if there was usually snow at the Hyatt property.

Back to North Star, is it a Hyatt that we can use our points in?  

Thanks


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 13, 2008)

*Answered Northstar question*

OK, I am out of the loop on new Hyatt properties - understand now that Northstar is one of new Residence clubs not yet complete.  

Is it going to be completed by late March 2009?

But, I also that we would really enjoy the current Hyatt.  We always rent a SUV and we love going to different ski resorts.  That is one reason why I want to visit Lake Tahoe, my hubby is wanting to go to Utah - but I think I can win this the argument for Lake Tahoe once he looks at the photos.  

Let me know about snow on the ground at the Lodge.  I know that nobody on TUG has a crystal ball - but I was curious about what you thought might happen.  We are off to Whistler on Friday and I wish we were going to Lake Tahoe this year.  But, I know we will love Whistler - they have tons of snow also!

Thanks


----------



## Kal (Mar 13, 2008)

It sounds like you've never been to Whistler.  If that's the case you are in for an incredibly GREAT experience.  Tahoe doesn't even begin to compare with Whistler  On a 1-10 scale Whistler would score about 8+ or 9 while Tahoe would be close to 6.

I've had the pleasure to ski many of the very best ski areas in Switzerland and Austria.  Whistler is on par with those areas.  The winter Olympics will arrive soon so it's probably well over the top by now.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 13, 2008)

Kal said:


> It sounds like you've never been to Whistler.  If that's the case you are in for an incredibly GREAT experience.  Tahoe doesn't even begin to compare with Whistler  On a 1-10 scale Whistler would score about 8+ or 9 while Tahoe would be close to 6.
> 
> I've had the pleasure to ski many of the very best ski areas in Switzerland and Austria.  Whistler is on par with those areas.  The winter Olympics will arrive soon so it's probably well over the top by now.



Kal,

Please please talk up Whistler so we all  have lots more space at Hyatt Tahoe. Tahoe is only a 6 in your eyes OUCH!!!!  

I love Tahoe I give it a perfect 9+ not the greatest in the world but remember Tahoe also had the Olympics too way before Whistler.  

PLEASE tell all other Hyatt owners to go to Colorado or Canada to Ski then Hyatt Incline and Northstar will be empty for all of us.

Northstar will be OPEN December 2008 so you will be good to go for staying there but NO casino like Incline but it is only 20 minutes away.

I LOVE TAHOE and NOBODY Can Change my mind!!!!

PLEASE EVERYBODY go to COLORADO or Canada to SKI and also in Summer PLEASE!!!


----------



## mesamirage (Mar 13, 2008)

Carmel85....

Your way too funny!! First you obviously have not been to Whistler as it is an Amazing ski destination... and it is a couple notches above Tahoe as far as the skiing itself. However, there is not a Hyatt at Whistler so Tahoe is still the best choice of the 2.

How about Tahoe vs Breckenridge or Beaver Creek or Aspen?? I have not been to Beaver Creek or Aspen for skiing... but between Tahoe and Breck I would have to give Breck the edge.

Just my 2 cents... we all own Hyatts... so were all winners!



Carmel85 said:


> Kal,
> 
> Please please talk up Whistler so we all have lots more space at Hyatt Tahoe. Tahoe is only a 6 in your eyes OUCH!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kal (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay, okay I give up.  So let's compare Whistler to Tahoe in terms of the quality of the Hyatt timeshare resort at each location.  Winner, winner!  Tahoe wins that one hands down.  Yes the Hyatt timeshare at Tahoe is clearly superior!

**********************
Now, for one of my all-time timeshare stories.

We took a tour of the Whiskey Jack Resort at Whistler.  We were sitting in a large noisy room filled with tables of would-be buyers and presenters. Loud applause whenever someone swallowed the hook.  Our guy wrapped himself around his own wheel when he absolutely was convinced I was going to buy an October mud week.  When I clearly let him know the answer was NADA, he had a huge tantrum...HUGE!  He stormed out of the room....and never came back.

So my wife and I kept sitting at the table awaiting our $100 certificate perk for attending the presentation.  Eventually everyone in the room departed except for us.  Finally someone came in to tiddy up the room.  I told her what we were waiting for so she went away and got our certificate.  Then we left to spend the $100. Boy, it's lonely in an empty timeshare hot lamp arena.


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 13, 2008)

*Ok, so do you think we will have snow?*

Ok,
We have been Beaver Creek, Steamboat, Crestted Butte, Breck (4 times), Winter Park, Vail, Aspen, -  you get the idea - we like Colorado.   I think we are going to purchase a second home outside of Breck.  We go to Breck over the 4th of July this year to look at property.

But, I really want to go to Tahoe before we get that second home.  Because once we take the plunge, then we will be bound to Colorado.  Now actually, it sounds like a perfect plan to me. 

A home in Florida and a log cabin in Colorado.  Sounds almost like heaven on earth, palm trees and snow - but the question still remains -

Do you think we will see snow at the Hyatt next year in late March/first week of April?

Thanks for all your help and yes we are really looking forward to Whistler!  I will take some turns for all folks on Tug!


----------



## Denise L (Mar 13, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> Ok,
> Do you think we will see snow at the Hyatt next year in late March/first week of April?



Well, there certainly was a lot of snow in Tahoe during the third week of February. And with some snow expected this week/weekend, there will be fresh snow in mid-March.

But last week when it was getting close to 70 in San Jose, it was low 40s at Incline Village. To me, that means that snow was beginning to melt.  Typically, I think that "spring skiing" in CA is often a bit "slushy."  

We didn't go up to Tahoe the past two years. Not a lot of snow. With global warming, who can say whether there will be snow in April. This has been a good year for snow, and we were so fortunate to be at the Hyatt while it was a winter wonderland.  I think you will have snow, but it may be slightly on the melt-y side.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 13, 2008)

Floridaski,


YES you will see snow if not we will make you some snow with a machine, I will be sure to let Hyatt management know your request now so they can put it into our HOA budget. haha


PLEASE ALL HYATT owners go to Colorado for Skiing and Summer months never book TAhOE except in the off season PLEASE!!!!  

I think you get my point.

Yes Colorado and Whistler and Europe are great there in nothing like a simple drive up to Tahoe from CARMEL/MONTEREY.

Mesa welcome back we thought you were lost:zzz:  at a hyatt timeshare for a month.


----------



## mesamirage (Mar 14, 2008)

Its been crazy busy in my real (non timeshare) world... I need to escape to a resort for a month!! Its sad I have over 3800 points right now and have ZERO requests in the Hyatt system... YIKES!! I gotta come up for air and find some reservations for when things slow down... or teach my wife to plan our trips  

I'm about to commit the ultimate Hyatt no..no... I may need to deposit points into Interval so that I don't lose any points.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 14, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> Its been crazy busy in my real (non timeshare) world... I need to escape to a resort for a month!! Its sad I have over 3800 points right now and have ZERO requests in the Hyatt system... YIKES!! I gotta come up for air and find some reservations for when things slow down... or teach my wife to plan our trips
> 
> I'm about to commit the ultimate Hyatt no..no... I may need to deposit points into Interval so that I don't lose any points.



Mesa,

PLEASE don't commit?  I would think you were loosing it and we cant have that from you other yes.

Nice 3800 points and no reservation the Hyatt world is WIDE OPEN!!!!  FUN FUN FUN


----------



## PA- (Mar 22, 2008)

I just bought a week at the High Sierra, and am in Tahoe this week skiing.  I drove up to check out my new purchase.  This is a very nice property.  Unbelievable location right on lake tahoe.

As for the Hyatt hotel setting rules on the use of their pool; if use of their pool wasn't in writing, we timeshare owners have no sayso.  If we want a bigger pool, it's a simple enough matter to raise the money to build our own.

There are over 3000 owners at high sierra (60 condos x 52 weeks).  If we each put in $300 bucks, we have close to a million bucks for a new expanded pool.  

Real estate prices in this area are higher than a kite.  If the Hyatt High Sierra condos were for sale as whole owned units, I suspect they'd cost close to $2MILLION for a 1100 square foot, 2bed/2bath condo.  The little 1bedroom condos on the beach rent for $1450 per night in the summer, and they're full.  So a few hundred for a pool, if we really care, is no big deal.

I also drove up to northstar.  They're planning to open building 1 in Dec 09.  It'll realistically be November 2010 before we can count on using our points to use it during ski season.  The location is great for skiing, but I like High Sierra better for summer.  Also, I'm surprised that Northstar doesn't have a Hyatt hotel attached.  I thought that was their modus operandi.  

Northstar will be a true ski-in, ski out, property.  They are building a new gondola that will stop at the hyatt, then the new Ritz-carlton they are building.  The Ritz is selling 3 weeks per year fractionals starting at $250,000 with maintenance fees of $13,000 - $17,000 depending on the unit.  The Hyatt is much less, around $80,000 plus $4000 per year for a 1/20th fractional (around 3600 hyatt points).  For cheapskates like me, I'll buy 2 Gold Weeks wherever for my 3760 points.  However, Northstar owners will be guaranteed priority into Northstar until 6 months prior to checkin.  So I'm guessing there will be people that consider this their second home that will pay the price.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 22, 2008)

Pa,

Thank you for all your comments and suggestion. I would put $300 in for a bigger pool but we have no space.
Also Im glad you like the Hyatt being a new owner and everything.

I hear Northstar "The roof is going up as we speak, they have the huge crane out there for the trusses. Very exciting……."

Thanks you again and keep us updated or take a picture of Northstar if you get back over there this week.

Enjoy Hyatt Inclinve Village,NV


----------



## PA- (Mar 22, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> Ok,
> We have been Beaver Creek, Steamboat, Crestted Butte, Breck (4 times), Winter Park, Vail, Aspen, -  you get the idea - we like Colorado.   I think we are going to purchase a second home outside of Breck.  We go to Breck over the 4th of July this year to look at property.
> 
> But, I really want to go to Tahoe before we get that second home.  Because once we take the plunge, then we will be bound to Colorado.  Now actually, it sounds like a perfect plan to me.
> ...



End of March/Beginning of April is slushy at most ski resorts, INCLUDING Beaver Creek, Breck, etc.  Will you see snow in Hyatt High Sierra?  Probably.  Will it be ideal for skiing?  50/50.  I'm here now March 21, and the skiing was great when I got here last week, and only good now.  They will probably get more snow, they often stay open through may, but it's in the 40s and 50s right now.

If you have the cash to buy a condo in Breck, why not buy another 20 GOLD Hyatt weeks, and spend your vacation time in style?  A 2nd home thousands of miles away is no 2nd home.  You'll spend your vacation time hassling with repairs, etc.


----------



## Kal (Mar 22, 2008)

PA- said:


> ... However, Northstar owners will be guaranteed priority into Northstar until 6 months prior to checkin. So I'm guessing there will be people that consider this their second home that will pay the price.


 
FYI, every Hyatt owner has guaranteed priority into their owned unit/week until 6 months prior to checkin.  How does Northstar differ from this HVC wide program element?


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 22, 2008)

Kal said:


> FYI, every Hyatt owner has guaranteed priority into their owned unit/week until 6 months prior to checkin.  How does Northstar differ from this HVC wide program element?




Im also waiting to see this Kal. One of our friends is wanting to see this in writing but Hyatt has not shown their hand YET in writing.

Sales department is telling every potential buyer this 6 month stuff, sounds like the Htyatt main pool at lake tahoe (NOTHING in Writing) Yet. BAIT and switch???


----------



## PA- (Mar 22, 2008)

Kal said:


> It sounds like you've never been to Whistler.  If that's the case you are in for an incredibly GREAT experience.  Tahoe doesn't even begin to compare with Whistler  On a 1-10 scale Whistler would score about 8+ or 9 while Tahoe would be close to 6.
> 
> I've had the pleasure to ski many of the very best ski areas in Switzerland and Austria.  Whistler is on par with those areas.  The winter Olympics will arrive soon so it's probably well over the top by now.



I don't agree with this assessment.  I've skiied multiple resorts in Tahoe, and I've skied Whistler.  I've also skied many resorts in Colorado, Utah and New Mexico.  I've viewed ski resorts in Austria, Germany and Switzerland, though not during ski season.

Tahoe compares favorably with any of them. 

I will say, though, that we're splitting hairs.  They are all fabulous, why care which is best, let's concentrate on skiing them all, right?


----------



## PA- (Mar 22, 2008)

Kal said:


> FYI, every Hyatt owner has guaranteed priority into their owned unit/week until 6 months prior to checkin.  How does Northstar differ from this HVC wide program element?



What I was told by the salesperson at Northstar was that the owners would have priority to use their points for any week/unit at northstar from 12 - 6 months prior to checkin.  While non-northstar owners would have to wait til inside 6 months to use their points to reserve weeks in Northstar.

I don't claim to know if it's true, but that is what I was told.  And to be honest, that seems fair, given the price these people are paying.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 22, 2008)

PA- said:


> What I was told by the salesperson at Northstar was that the owners would have priority to use their points for any week/unit at northstar from 12 - 6 months prior to checkin.  While non-northstar owners would have to wait til inside 6 months to use their points to reserve weeks in Northstar.
> 
> I don't claim to know if it's true, but that is what I was told.  And to be honest, that seems fair, given the price these people are paying.




PA,

Thank you for the info on what the Sales People are saying at Northstar. 

I know for a fact that a potential owner (in escrow at Northstar) is waiting to see this 6 month deal in writing. As of 6pm tonight he even questioned the sales department in written e-mail and he has NOT seen anything in writing from Hyatt's end.

Yes Northstar does cost a few extra $$ but so does Aspen and Beaver Creek and I hear the prices at Siesta Key are big big $$$$ and so far NONE of these current (open) resorts have anything different then the rest of other Hyatt resorts. yes there is a window but really doesnt matter too much.

I cant wait to see this shake out at Northstar I hope Hyatt doesn't stub their toe because many buyers m sure are other Hyatt owners already.

I will keep you  and Tug updated.

How well did you like Northstar (aka Flatstar) local name!!!  OUCH nothing like Squaw but Northstar is a great family resort but it can get very crowed.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 29, 2008)

Bumping for cookinmamma


----------

